# Do potters abattoir sell healthy horses?



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Hello, I'm desperate to rescue a horse from slaughter. So many fit and healthy horses are killed (one of the many reasons I hate racing). Does anyone know if, with a bit of negotiation, potters abattoir sell any of their healthy horse destined for the meat man on to new owners if the opportunity arises? I'm not sure how I'd go about it, but surely if they can avoid killing an animal and sell it for the and prove they bought it, or even more, then they would? Please excuse me if I sound like a dreamer, oh wait.. I am! But where would the world be today without dreamers? Who thought up the Internet? Phones? Any man made object we use today hahah!

Thank you for any replies!


----------



## Feival (19 February 2016)

I cant help on the how to find out bit, BUT you seem grossly mis informed about racing, however if you want a ex racer specifically then you have lots of options on finding one.


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

I'm not specifically looking for an ex racer, I'd just like to rescue a horse that is healthy and could have a good life ahead of it  there have been reports of many perfectly fit horses being shot at potters and if I can make a difference to just one horses life, I'd like to


----------



## hairycob (19 February 2016)

Why not just buy one before the owner gets that desperate. Or take one on loan from a charity so they have space for another.


----------



## jrp204 (19 February 2016)

So, Potters provide a service, they do not ask questions about the health/behavioural status of the horse. All they need is the passport. The vast majority of animals sent there are sent for a reason, and by buying from the end point (although I don't think they would sell) you are probably just prolonging a potentially miserable life. If you 'rescued' something and things didn't work out what would you do with it? Hand/sell it on?
If you are desperate for an ex racer, contact racing yards, spend a bit more and buy something that could have a future rather than something that is broken in some way. But, never underestimate the needs of a racing bred tb, they are complex horses and not for anyone without bags of experience looking to make a quick buck,
Remember, there are worst things for an animal than being pts.


----------



## TheMule (19 February 2016)

No, they don't.
About half the horses are privately owned and are brought in by their owners for immediate dispatch. I guess you vould try to intercept an already upset owner and offer to buy their horse who they have undoubtedly deliberated long and hard about taking but decided it is time. Personally, I'd have probably punched you (and I'm not a violent person!)
The rest are market ponies who are brought in and penned before dispatch. Most are wild, old, small or just plain unsuitable for riding. If you eant one of these, go to the sales and pay a fair price for it


----------



## ester (19 February 2016)

No and rightly so. A few knackermen do though. I know one who picks up young foresters at the sales and keeps them a bit. He also ended up with 3 Welsh bs when some old lady died that were very good riding ponies. He used his contacts on them though not just someone random


----------



## cattysmith (19 February 2016)

Ask yourself a few questions.

Are you experienced enough to take on something physically fit it sound but possibly mentally broken and hugely dangerous? As slaughter house wouldn't know the history or be prepared to let you try something out 

Why would you prioritise an animal from a slaughter house rather than "rescue" something from a charity? 

Would you have somewhere to keep an unknown possibly broken down animal? Most livery yards would have you off at the first sign of trouble. 

I doubt very much that any slaughter house would entertain the idea of selling on something they are legally required to dispose of. But although you clearly have the best intentions, perhaps you should look at more realistic options?

Good luck.


----------



## poiuytrewq (19 February 2016)

If really hope they don't sell no, if for whatever reason I sent a horse there to be pts there would be a reason behind the decision, regardless of other people's opinions. 
Potters provide a professional service and I think it would be very unprofessional to sell on for more profit unknown to owners.


----------



## popsdosh (19 February 2016)

What is it with people thinking their doing a horse a favour when its got that far they are the lucky ones in many ways . They will not sell to you at any price anyhow as they would soon not have a business. People send horses there on a basis of trust knowing full well what will happen to their horses. 

There are plenty need rescuing from the misguided fools who buy them further up the chain they are the ones who are really suffering.


----------



## Cahill (19 February 2016)

these horses are at the end of the line and there is worse fate than PTS.

if you really want to do a good thing,adopt from a rescue...by doing this,you are making a space for another needy horse to be rescued.


----------



## Micropony (19 February 2016)

If you want a rescue horse, please please go to a reputable charity.


----------



## rowan666 (19 February 2016)

go to a bin end auction (beeston, derby etc) and outbid the dealers/meatmen, there's probobly slightly less risk (although still a big risk) of ending up with something totally broken. There's usually a very good reason that horses are sent to slaughter and you can't know if they are healthy in mind and body just by looking at them. Imagine if you were an owner who sent your dangerous or sick horse to slaughter to prevent anyone else being harmed or to end it's suffering (granted they should PTS at home but not always possible I guess) and found out it has been sold on, how would you feel? 
we have outbid the meatman on ponies at beeston in the past, paid pennies for them and one turned out to be a total mothers dream of a kids pony, the other one was beyond crazy and TBH probobly would have been better to go to slaughter in the first place!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (19 February 2016)

The majority of horses sent to a place like Potters are sent there for a sound reason. To claim that "So many fit and healthy horses are killed" by that company without adequate proof is irresponsible & extremely damaging to a business that gives a service that many don't want to acknowledge.

I would be unlikely to use their service because any of my horses would be despatched before they leave my yard. Having said that if I did send a horse to them & later found that they had sold the horse on to someone who "wanted to rescue it" I would take court action against them. The horses sent to them are sent by their owners to be slaughtered/killed/euthanized however you want to call it. They are sent for a reason & the owners have entered into a contract with Potters & Potters should & will fulfill their part of the contract.

Blue Cross etc have numerous rescue horses that need homes, go there if you want to rescue a horse.


----------



## applecart14 (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			Hello, I'm desperate to rescue a horse from slaughter. So many fit and healthy horses are killed (one of the many reasons I hate racing). Does anyone know if, with a bit of negotiation, potters abattoir sell any of their healthy horse destined for the meat man on to new owners if the opportunity arises? I'm not sure how I'd go about it, but surely if they can avoid killing an animal and sell it for the and prove they bought it, or even more, then they would? Please excuse me if I sound like a dreamer, oh wait.. I am! But where would the world be today without dreamers? Who thought up the Internet? Phones? Any man made object we use today hahah!

Thank you for any replies!
		
Click to expand...

I might be totally misinformed here but I thought that any animal that entered an abbattoir in this country then had to be slaughtered, the case where sheep sometimes escaped from the halal slaughter house in Highgate had to be rounded up and sent straight back as it was 'the rule'.  Not sure if I am right but think it may have been my ex that told me that (ashe was a slaughterman), but sure I have heard that from somewhere.

And they would be breaking the law anyway by doing so surely?  The owner of the animal has requested their animal be slaughtered so they couldn't go against their wishes.


----------



## ycbm (19 February 2016)

Is it half term in Devon as well this week?  Pass the popcorn.


----------



## popsdosh (19 February 2016)

Peoples perspective makes me smile !!

To a lot of people the meat man is a horrible villain who puts your horse down and gives you money .

Wereas the mr nice guy vet does the same but robs you for it!!


----------



## popsdosh (19 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			Is it half term in Devon as well this week?  Pass the popcorn.
		
Click to expand...

I think the insomniac teenager must still be in bed


----------



## Nudibranch (19 February 2016)

That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2016)

popsdosh said:



			I think the insomniac teenager must still be in bed 

Click to expand...

I think so.


----------



## Cahill (19 February 2016)

Nudibranch said:



			That's what I was thinking...
		
Click to expand...

or gone to buy a unicorn


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			Is it half term in Devon as well this week?  Pass the popcorn.
		
Click to expand...

My very thoughts.

If you want a horse, ruddy well save up and buy one.


----------



## Damnation (19 February 2016)

A horse going to slaughter has a reason to go there.

I would also like to add that having seen footage of how Potters operates, the horse doesn't even know what is coming. Its all very stress free and quick. They are masters of their grim art. If my mare had to be PTS I would rather one of those guys did it than a vet with an injection.

Go onto Horses4Homes or rehome from a charity to give room for something else to be rescued if you are so desperate.

I don't understand the badge that people wear "I bought my horse from slaughter". Despite the fact that it is probably irreparibly damaged in some way, mentally or physically and you are probably prolonging a miserable existance. Its quality of life not quantity.


----------



## zaminda (19 February 2016)

Just because a horse is healthy in body, does not mean it is of sound mind, and suitable to be dealt with by anyone.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (19 February 2016)

TheMule said:



			No, they don't.
About half the horses are privately owned and are brought in by their owners for immediate dispatch. I guess you vould try to intercept an already upset owner and offer to buy their horse who they have undoubtedly deliberated long and hard about taking but decided it is time. Personally, I'd have probably punched you (and I'm not a violent person!)
The rest are market ponies who are brought in and penned before dispatch. Most are wild, old, small or just plain unsuitable for riding. If you eant one of these, go to the sales and pay a fair price for it
		
Click to expand...

This 100% 

Worse things than pts


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Didn't know people could be so rude. I know someone who took a horse to potters, and asked what was up with all the other horses going in, and was told that there was nothing wrong with them, they just had to be disposed of


----------



## Damnation (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			Didn't know people could be so rude. I know someone who took a horse to potters, and asked what was up with all the other horses going in, and was told that there was nothing wrong with them, they just had to be disposed of
		
Click to expand...

I think this is an exaggeration. They couldn't discuss why the horses were in their abbatoir, or they shouldn't morally. I wouldn't be happy if they were telling all and sundry that my horse was there to be shot because of X.

If you want a "rescue" then get one from a reputable charity so that they can have space for another horse to be rescued.

TBH if we as a society PTS more we wouldn't have the crisis we do now with far to many animals for the homes available. Let alone "saving" animals from other countries. Don't even get me started on that. 

DISCLAIMER: Now I am not hard hearted, I love animals, but we have to be pragmatic to the problem at hand.


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

By people being rude, I meant the ones saying it must be half term and that I'd probably gone off to buy a unicorn?


----------



## Damnation (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			By people being rude, I meant the ones saying it must be half term and that I'd probably gone off to buy a unicorn?
		
Click to expand...

They suspect you of being a Troll. This is due to a number of factors.

1) Very few/no posts.
2) We do get alot of bored kids Trolling during half term.
3) Your first post on the forum is over an incredibly provocative subject, i.e buying a horse from a slaughter house due to desperation of wanting to rescue one.
4) The unicorn thing, well, see the post "Feeding a Unicorn" in this section of the board.


----------



## conniegirl (19 February 2016)

I have only ever sent one horse to slaughter, it was a pony bought from beeston as suitable for a child. after unloading it we found it had been drugged!
When it tried to kill everyone, rearing, biting, both hind legs flying we (my mother, sister and I) sent it to a professional (we are not inexperienced, having had a combined 90 years of horse owning, training and breaking as well as Rehabbing horses) who specialised in dangerous, difficult horses. She sent it back 3 weeks later after it put 4 of her staff in hospital, one with life changing injuries. The vet couldnt get near it for investigations.
So we sent it to slaughter as we would get a bit of the money spent on this horse back and be able to spend it rescuing anouther horse.

It went for slaughter for a damn good reason and I would sue any abattoir who sold it on and any purchaser would have a good case for sueing the abattoir when they got injured (it was a case of when, not if).

Any reputable abattoir will not sell on horses that are taken to them for slaughter.

if you are set on rescuing take your chance at beeston or similar auctions by outbidding the meat man, you may end up with a reasonable horse you may end up with a monster like the one we bought


----------



## Moomin1 (19 February 2016)

You wouldn't walk up to a vet who is about to PTS a horse by injection and 'rescue' it by preventing the vet from PTS'ing that horse.  Sending a horse to slaughter is no different than a vet injecting a horse to PTS.  Buying a horse from a slaughterhouse is not rescuing. It is buying, and prolonging a life which more than likely shouldn't be prolonged any further.


----------



## Nasicus (19 February 2016)

Would be far more 'noble' to take on a rescue horse, therefore opening a space to another horse, potentially saving a life. Two birds with one stone. 
Wanting to rescue horse of unknown origins/health/temperament from the slaughter house (where it's future is already assured) is stupid when there are so many horses in rescue needing a home. They are the ones with the question mark above their future.


----------



## Tiddlypom (19 February 2016)

conniegirl said:



			if you are set on rescuing take your chance at beeston or similar auctions by outbidding the meat man, you may end up with a reasonable horse you may end up with a monster like the one we bought
		
Click to expand...

I was told by a regular that there's nothing wrong with half of the horses in the unwarranted at Beeston, they're there because the owners need a quick sale with no comeback. The question is, of course, is which half.. 

As OP is currently also posting about being tanked off with by their share pony, maybe they are not best placed to rehab a rescue with ridden issues.

As has been said by many in this thread, and on the similar recent Irish one, the most responsible way to 'rescue' a horse is to take one on from a legitimate rescue organisation.


----------



## conniegirl (19 February 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			I was told by a regular that there's nothing wrong with half of the horses in the unwarranted at Beeston, they're there because the owners need a quick sale with no comeback. The question is, of course, is which half..
		
Click to expand...

I have bought a good number of horses from beeston, several of which have turned out to be amazing ponies, including one who went on to represent his PC area oneday eventing to a significant level (bought for £250 unwarented), anouther for whom I was told to name my price after he won a significant amount in the show ring (bought for £300 unwarented but needed a bit of Rehab) and the ex-race horse I bought who I sold to a friend and she went on to event him. the rest have all gone on to be reasonable members of equine society except for the one I sent for slaughter. 

There is nothing wrong with the vast majority of those going through Beeston, but you do have to know what you are doing and be prepared to take the risk and deal with it appropriatly if there is a problem with it.


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Please note.. I'm not planning g to do this any time soon, if I were to rescue a horse it would be in quite a few years time


----------



## pixie (19 February 2016)

Then do everyone a favour and rehome from a charity.  This gives them a free space and funds to rescue another horse.


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Please just forget I ever posted


----------



## popsdosh (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			Please note.. I'm not planning g to do this any time soon, if I were to rescue a horse it would be in quite a few years time
		
Click to expand...

When youve grown up a bit ? Maybe.


----------



## cobgoblin (19 February 2016)

popsdosh said:



			When youve grown up a bit ? Maybe.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ unnecessary!


----------



## Cahill (19 February 2016)

opening poster--i understand that you want to give a poor horse a new chance,and a lovely idea but if you go to a proper rescue,you will have some help and back-up from them and by having their horse means they have a space to save another.

(sorry about the reference about the unicorn x )


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Thankyou to anyone who has stood up to, or apologised for any of the silly/unnecessary comments. I got the idea from having seen the USA kill pen rescues. I will have a look at rescues for the future


----------



## Adopter (19 February 2016)

I would recommend going to an open afternoon at one of the rescue centres, you would have a chance to see the impressive way they bring on abandoned and neglected horses and ponies and talk to them about options for loaning.

My nearest is Blue Cross at Rolleston, and they have open afternoons every week.  Loaning from a recognised rescue charity is very rewarding, and you have their support if you have any problems.


----------



## dominobrown (19 February 2016)

In a few years time hopefully there will be less to rescue, the bhs have a gelding campaign on, horse meat has drastically dropped in value so less people are breeding them for meat and as for racehorses, far less are being bred as bloodstock is too cheap at the moment so breeders have cut down a lot.
Tbh you would be far better getting one off a charity... have you not heard of some dealers delibrelty keeping their horses in poor condition so people will feel sorry for them and buy them at an inflated price. Therefore supporting dodgy dealers....

Your heart is in the right place op but you dont want to fund the people you are trying to stop! 
If you are a bit young to go out and buy a horse at the moment why dont you see if there any local charties which you could volunteer with at weekends? You could help the horses, learn from where they typically come from and volunteer works looks good on your cv too &#9786;


----------



## paddy555 (19 February 2016)

TheMule said:



			No, they don't.
About half the horses are privately owned and are brought in by their owners for immediate dispatch. I guess you vould try to intercept an already upset owner and offer to buy their horse who they have undoubtedly deliberated long and hard about taking but decided it is time. Personally, I'd have probably punched you (and I'm not a violent person!)
		
Click to expand...


someone I knew was sending their 5yo arab to Potters. I asked to take him (they needed a lot of persuading) as I could not bear to see a healthy 5yo PTS and I could see how unhappy he was. I rang Potters and asked what was the maximum they would pay for that sort of animal, it was £300. I gave that amount to the owner.

Fifteen years on and he is still with  me. He has had a wonderful life and I have never regretted it. 

I don't understand owners sending their horses to Potters. If you want your horse to be PTS then do it at home, don't transport it halfway around the country. In my case I was incensed not that the owner wanted the horse PTS but that they wouldn't have the decency to do it at home rather then send it to it's end in a strange lorry.


----------



## conniegirl (19 February 2016)

paddy555 said:



			someone I knew was sending their 5yo arab to Potters. I asked to take him (they needed a lot of persuading) as I could not bear to see a healthy 5yo PTS and I could see how unhappy he was. I rang Potters and asked what was the maximum they would pay for that sort of animal, it was £300. I gave that amount to the owner.

Fifteen years on and he is still with  me. He has had a wonderful life and I have never regretted it. 

I don't understand owners sending their horses to Potters. If you want your horse to be PTS then do it at home, don't transport it halfway around the country. In my case I was incensed not that the owner wanted the horse PTS but that they wouldn't have the decency to do it at home rather then send it to it's end in a strange lorry.
		
Click to expand...

YOu say you dont understand it and yet you have hit the nail on the head. 
We sent the horse to the abattoir as it was frankly going to kill someone if not PTS, we had no emotional attachment to it and my morals would not let me sell it on when it would kill someone. It costs in excess of £500 to have a horse PTS at home and then removed, we had already spent a considerable amount of money on this horse, did not want to spend any more and wanted a fraction of it back so we could spend the money on anouther poor pony whop without us faced an uncertain future but with us would have had a chance to get back on thier feet and have a "job" and a chance at a good quality life.


----------



## ycbm (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			Thankyou to anyone who has stood up to, or apologised for any of the silly/unnecessary comments. I got the idea from having seen the USA kill pen rescues. I will have a look at rescues for the future
		
Click to expand...

If you don't want silly and unnecessary comments as a brand new poster on the forum, then my advice would be not to make the first three threads you start on your first day  all ones which are likely to cause an argument   (the other two being a hunting thread and a bolting pony  thread)   I'm sorry if my own comment offended you, but in school holidays we are very used to people posting threads just to cause a ruckus, and you've chosen three of them all at once. It's impossible for us to tell, with no history of how you post, whether you are genuine, or trying to get everyone going, sorry.


----------



## VikingSong (19 February 2016)

It's unlikely you'll be able to acquire a horse from a charity, OP, as you have to provide two references. That's not a problem for those who have horses already, but for those who haven't you'll have a hard time finding anyone horsey who'll be willing to give you a reference; unless you've worked at livery yards/sanctuaries etc., where you could ask former employers to supply you a reference? You don't mention in your post what experience you have with horses.

While I don't agree with the consensus on here that selling horses/ponies to the "meat man" is a humane method to PTS, I do agree that the majority of these horses are unsuitable to rescue and you would be better off rehoming a horse.

You strike me as someone who cares about the plight of horses and wants to help, so may I suggest you contact your local equine sanctuary and volunteer to help with the daily care of their horses? I'm sure you'll find it rewarding and you will gain experience.


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			If you don't want silly and unnecessary comments as a brand new poster on the forum, then my advice would be not to make the first three threads you start on your first day  all ones which are likely to cause an argument   (the other two being a hunting thread and a bolting pony  thread)   I'm sorry if my own comment offended you, but in school holidays we are very used to people posting threads just to cause a ruckus, and you've chosen three of them all at once. It's impossible for us to tell, with no history of how you post, whether you are genuine, or trying to get everyone going, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

These are just questions I've been wanting an answer to for a while, which is why I joined? And why are you.. tracking all my posts?


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

ycbm said:



			If you don't want silly and unnecessary comments as a brand new poster on the forum, then my advice would be not to make the first three threads you start on your first day  all ones which are likely to cause an argument   (the other two being a hunting thread and a bolting pony  thread)   I'm sorry if my own comment offended you, but in school holidays we are very used to people posting threads just to cause a ruckus, and you've chosen three of them all at once. It's impossible for us to tell, with no history of how you post, whether you are genuine, or trying to get everyone going, sorry.
		
Click to expand...




Rolocookiepepsi said:



			These are just questions I've been wanting an answer to for a while, which is why I joined? And why are you.. tracking all my posts?
		
Click to expand...

And these are just genuine questions, I'm not trying to start anything, as I said, if been wondering for a while so that's why I joined


----------



## ycbm (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			These are just questions I've been wanting an answer to for a while, which is why I joined? And why are you.. tracking all my posts?
		
Click to expand...

I track all new posts, there's a button at the top left of the screen called 'New Posts'


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Is there a way to delete this? I have quite a few people 'hating' on me just because I asked a question..


----------



## ycbm (19 February 2016)

You don't have anyone hating you, you just have people who don't know you yet and you don't know them. Just give it time. You can't delete threads that are within the rules.  It would be a good start if you went back onto your 'hi'  thread and said a bit more about yourself, especially if you are young.


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

I do have quite a few people insulting me on various threads for this post. I have updated my description but I'm not happy about people assuming I'm 10 or something?


----------



## Cahill (19 February 2016)

did the bolting horse come from potters ??


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Leave it out cahill.


----------



## pixie (19 February 2016)

Out of interest, how old are you?


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Out of interest, why should I give my personal details to a stranger? I'm not an idiot, it's clearly not just out of interest


----------



## Cahill (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			Leave it out cahill.
		
Click to expand...

i was just making a point,like what most people have said,sent to potters for a reason.
there are far worse thing than PTS.
imagine-horse in pain=gets labelled bad=gets passed around from pillar to post=umpteen different riders(some cowboys)=umpteen homes= trying to sort it out=harsher tack applied=passed around again.
some times years knocked off age and allsorts 

i would not like this to happen to one of mine 
i pray i would never have to do this,but if i did decide to have one pts,the decision would not be taken lightly but pts it would be.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			Is there a way to delete this? I have quite a few people 'hating' on me just because I asked a question..
		
Click to expand...

How I loathe that phrase. It says an awful lot about your age.

I always wonder why people join to ask such inflammatory questions. Surely you have looked at the forum and realised that it's HHO, not Chitchat and Tack or whatever that ruddy awful group is?


----------



## pixie (19 February 2016)

You come across as being quite young and idealistic, that's all.  So I would maybe put you to be in your teens. I'd be surprised if you were in your 20's.  I'm sure I felt the same way at that age.  I kinda miss feeling that way TBH.

For context sakes, I'm *cough* somewhere in my 30's *cough*


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

As I have requested time after time, please can we forget this ever happened, and stop commenting. You don't know me, I could have a learning difficulty that makes my posts sound the way they do


----------



## popsdosh (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			As I have requested time after time, please can we forget this ever happened, and stop commenting. You don't know me, I could have a learning difficulty that makes my posts sound the way they do
		
Click to expand...

Usually the best way to stop the commenting is to ignore the thread and stop making smart **** comments.


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

I would if people stopped making smart **** comments themselves


----------



## popsdosh (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			I would if people stopped making smart **** comments themselves
		
Click to expand...

Ignore them otherwise there is only one loser.  You reap what you Sow is a phrase that comes to mind!


----------



## sarahw123 (19 February 2016)

I must admit I did roll my eyes after reading the OP and declined to comment on such a question.
However, dear me what an attack on another human being! OP has accepted the fact that a rescue centre would be the way to go. You do get fuzzy animal lovers that want to rescue everything with a heart beat. It doesn't make her a troll. She's accepted her ignorance. Horse people are some of the b****iest people I have ever come across. 

OP, glad you acknowledge a rescue may be a better option. I hope this cattiness hasn't put you off too much x


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Thank you Sarah. I realise I didn't word my question in the most mature way, and it was rather stupid to ask, but the responses I've had on this post, and on my other posts as a result of this post, have been quite hurtful. I have realised that rescuing would be the best option. Thank you for being one of the very few people not to shoot me down and have a go!


----------



## Equine_Dream (19 February 2016)

sarahw123 said:



			I must admit I did roll my eyes after reading the OP and declined to comment on such a question.
However, dear me what an attack on another human being! OP has accepted the fact that a rescue centre would be the way to go. You do get fuzzy animal lovers that want to rescue everything with a heart beat. It doesn't make her a troll. She's accepted her ignorance. Horse people are some of the b****iest people I have ever come across. 

OP, glad you acknowledge a rescue may be a better option. I hope this cattiness hasn't put you off too much x
		
Click to expand...

This! Good lord some very rude nasty comments on this. I dont think its the OP that needs to grow up tbh.....


----------



## sarahw123 (19 February 2016)

Rolocookiepepsi said:



			Thank you Sarah. I realise I didn't word my question in the most mature way, and it was rather stupid to ask, but the responses I've had on this post, and on my other posts as a result of this post, have been quite hurtful. I have realised that rescuing would be the best option. Thank you for being one of the very few people not to shoot me down and have a go!
		
Click to expand...

No problem! I would also be quite hurt. It's basically bullying. I noticed the same on another thread of yours too. Keyboard warriors!


----------



## jrp204 (19 February 2016)

OP, let's step back a bit. Welcome to the forum, generally it is a group of like minded people who can provide a wealth of experience but as you have found sometimes it is easy to get shot down in flames.
Stick with it, accept that sometimes we all have the foot in mouth disease, rather than get defensive, walk away from the thread. Please don't stop posting, you're not the first person to cause this reaction and people generally get how the forum works and become regular posters.


----------



## ycbm (19 February 2016)

I see you've taken my advice to update your 'hi' thread and tell us about your six week old puppy.  You've listed your cats and fish but no other dog, for example his mother. I'm really, really struggling to believe that you are for real. Four threads in your first twenty hours on the board, all with subjects likely to cause an argument, three of which have succeeded and the fourth too new yet, but I'll be fetching my popcorn. 

I'm so sorry if you are real. But now I think the only way you're going to recover from this and become an accepted member of the forum is probably to join again with another name and start more quietly next time.  You'll get a lot out of it if you do.

Apologies if this offends.


----------



## Rolocookiepepsi (19 February 2016)

Ycbm-we own the puppy, as in we have payed for her and visited her.. at the breeders house. She comes home in two weeks


----------



## VikingSong (19 February 2016)

sarahw123 said:



			I must admit I did roll my eyes after reading the OP and declined to comment on such a question.
However, dear me what an attack on another human being! OP has accepted the fact that a rescue centre would be the way to go. You do get fuzzy animal lovers that want to rescue everything with a heart beat. It doesn't make her a troll. She's accepted her ignorance. Horse people are some of the b****iest people I have ever come across. 

OP, glad you acknowledge a rescue may be a better option. I hope this cattiness hasn't put you off too much x
		
Click to expand...


This. 

I have to agree. It was not the OP who started the unpleasantness. Her only crime was to ask an, admittedly, idealistic question.

The attitude of supposed adults on this forum (not to mention the trival things they get offended about) never ceases to amaze me.

Rolocookiepepsi, if you want advice/help minus the unconstructive catty remarks and ad homien attacks then you are more than welcome to pm me.


----------



## Equi (19 February 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Peoples perspective makes me smile !!

To a lot of people the meat man is a horrible villain who puts your horse down and gives you money .

Wereas the mr nice guy vet does the same but robs you for it!!
		
Click to expand...

ahaha i want this on a tshirt.


----------

